# Cruise and Travolta to be in a remake of....



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid? No, no, no, a thousand times, no!

CRUISE AND TRAVOLTA TO REMAKE BUTCH CASSIDY AND THE SUNDANCE KID?

Two movie star Scientologists may soon team up for a remake of Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid. Travolta would play Butch:

"A source tells The Daily Mirror: 'Butch and Sundance is a labor of love for Tom. He was eight years old when he saw the original and it made an impression that has stayed with him all his life. He can't wait to get to work.' Tom hopes to revive the role of Sundance-played by Robert Redford in the original film-while 55-year-old John is expected to play Cassidy. The 46-year-old star even got the blessing of Paul Newman - who originally played the role of Cassidy in the film about a pair of lovable bank robbers-before he died of lung cancer last September, tattles tell the tab.' It has been a pet project of his that has been on the back-burner for years. But now he's ready to go, and will most likely happily eschew the enormous salary that he normally commands.'"

This picture of them made me throw up in my mouth a little:


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, can't improve on Redford and Newman.  So, not a movie I'll go to see.  Tom Cruise is too silly.  JT would have to loose a lot of weight. . . betting that picture above is either pretty old or doctored.

I betcha it ends up much darker than the original too. . . . .

But, then, I don't hardly go to movies anyway. . . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My impression from reading this is that it's John Travolta, who's still very popular, trying to help his buddy Tom Cruise's career....

I think Cruise is a good enough actor, I don't care much about his weirdness since I don't have to live with him, but he's made some junk movies lately.  And there needs to be another fifty or so years go by before anyone tries to remake Butch Cassidy...

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

OMG no!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

That is SERIOUSLY not necessary. And very wrong.



> This picture of them made me throw up in my mouth a little:


lol!


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Cruise makes me urp a little, too.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Why?  Oh Why?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Cat said:


> Cruise makes me urp a little, too.


I laughed out loud when I saw your post Cat! =)


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Betsy, I agree.  At least 50 more years.  That means the "new" Butch and Sundance aren't even born yet!


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

NO!

Just.  NO.

I don't care who the actors would be, it just shouldn't be done.  *But...Cruise and Travolta? Rubbing salt in an open wound.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

This is just SOOOOOO wrong...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Redford and Newman still had their looks and their figures when they played Butch and Sundance.  These two?  Ick.  

What over the hill actress are they going to get to play what's her name?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

This idea is just tooo gruesome to even contemplate.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

What next, Cruise as Rhett, or Zhivago? <shudder>


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> What next, Cruise as Rhett, or Zhivago? <shudder>


Thanks. Now I won't be able to get to sleep tonight.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks. Now I won't be able to get to sleep tonight.


LOL, Gertie, and I agree with the group. No one can measure up to Redford and Newman. And if they think they can they need a reality check, or really serious makeovers.

Debra


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Redford and Newman still had their looks and their figures when they played Butch and Sundance. These two? Ick.


Paul Newman still had his figure when he died! His looks weren't bad, either.

Newman was 44 when he made BC&TSK, Redford was 33. Cruise and Travolta are 47 and 55. It's just wrong.



> What over the hill actress are they going to get to play what's her name?


Oh, let's really make it the movie from hell. How about Angelina Jolie?

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good Morning America teased that Angelina Jolie may play Scarpetta in an upcoming movie...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good Morning America teased that Angelina Jolie may play Scarpetta in an upcoming movie...
> 
> Betsy


Update: Patricia Cornwell just confirmed that Jolie is her first choice to play Scarpetta and that they're in talks.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Update: Patricia Cornwell just confirmed that Jolie is her first choice to play Scarpetta and that they're in talks.


Ah well, another movie I won't be seeing...

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> How 'bout if they put Hugh in it?


Well, now that would be one of those ethical dilemmas, wouldn't it?

Actually, the only movie I can picture Hugh and Jolie in would be another entry in the Wolverine franchise. Since I haven't watched any of the Wolverine movies so far, I guess I'd be able to skip this one, too.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

How about Hugh as Butch Cassidy? 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid? No, no, no, a thousand times, no!
> 
> CRUISE AND TRAVOLTA TO REMAKE BUTCH CASSIDY AND THE SUNDANCE KID?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> How about Hugh as Butch Cassidy?
> 
> Betsy


Well that concept certainly brightened this thread! 

EDIT: Whereas that picture you posted as I was writing this did NOT.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Let's just get our priorities straight, shall we?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ahhhh.  Thank you, Leslie.  All's right with the world.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy's photoshopped picture......EWWW (sorry Betsy) - Leslie's originals - PERFECTION.  The last picture of Redford/Newman is one of my favorites - aren't they just sexy, gorgeous, yummy looking?  Even in black and white, you just know how blue Paul Newman's eyes are (okay, I will stop drooling on my keyboard now).  I am horrified they would even consider messing with perfection.  It is a bad, bad, bad idea.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Update: Patricia Cornwell just confirmed that Jolie is her first choice to play Scarpetta and that they're in talks.


Please tell me this is a joke.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Horrible. HOllywood is garbage infested.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Since I haven't watched any of the Wolverine movies so far, I guess I'd be able to skip this one, too.
> L


Oh Leslie.. watch wolverine just to see Hugh naked.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Update: Patricia Cornwell just confirmed that Jolie is her first choice to play Scarpetta and that they're in talks.





Rasputina said:


> Please tell me this is a joke.


Nope.
http://abcnews.go.com/video/playerIndex?id=9063305

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Everyone, and I do mean everyone, here has already posted their displeasure, which I will echo. 

Redford, Newman...yum.
deb


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow.  I really wish I hadn't seen this thread.  I could have been in ignorant bliss for who knows who long before I had to think about this disaster!  

Oh, and I didn't just change my avatar, I've had that one since I joined here.     My Kindle's name is Sundance.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

> Update: Patricia Cornwell just confirmed that Jolie is her first choice to play Scarpetta and that they're in talks.


Great, now when I'm reading the Scarpetta series, I'll be seeing Angelina and her huge lips in my mind. Rats!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

awesome avatar, lindnet!!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Sofie said:


> Great, now when I'm reading the Scarpetta series, I'll be seeing Angelina and her huge lips in my mind. Rats!


I was shocked and horrified when Patricia Cornwell said that was her choice...

and don't mess with Butch and Sundance ....


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Oh Leslie.. watch wolverine just to see Hugh naked.


Hugh... NAKED?!?!?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

4Katie said:


> Hugh... NAKED?!?!?


Run, don't walk, to your nearest video store (or go to Netflix) to rent The Fountain. That's got some great Hugh Naked and you can fast forward through the weird/depressing parts.

Australia has some good Hugh Naked, too.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sofie said:


> Great, now when I'm reading the Scarpetta series, I'll be seeing Angelina and her huge lips in my mind. Rats!


I know. Really. Blech.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I loved the Fountain, don't care about Hugh naked though.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Let's just get our priorities straight, shall we?


You know, I'm really not into blondes. But


Spoiler



damn. Just...damn.


 The first and last ones especially. I'd forgotten just how incredible Newman's eyes were.

Another "no" vote here, naturally. I wish Tom Cruise would drop off the face of the earth.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry, but every time I hear the name "John Travolta" the image that comes to mind is the one below and there is NOTHING _Cassidy or Sundance_ about this picture!!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Why, oh why, did I keep reading this thread.  I guess I like train wrecks too.  The photoshoped picture is sure to give me nightmares.  Redford and Newman were both drool worthy; Cruise and Travolta, not so much.  And Angelina Jolie as whats her name (Etta Place)...that's it, I will not sleep tonight.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> You know, I'm really not into blondes. But
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thanks for the photos, Leslie. We needed that reality check, and a place to go look at these two wonderful men whenever we want.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Do people really think that this hideosity could be Butch Cassidy? Seriously?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I had thought the book, Battlefield Earth would make a good movie. I was worried when I heard that John Travolta was producing it. After seeing one preview, and the mess that had been made, I would not watch it or anything else with Travolta in it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Do people really think that this hideosity could be Butch Cassidy? Seriously?


Come now, we shouldn't allow someone's appearance in one movie color our thinking about them in another movie, to wit:












Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

^^ LOL ^^

I actually own that movie!! LOL

We like to loan it to unsuspecting friends who claim that they love SC!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy, how _could_ you add even more queasiness-inducing material to this thread....


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

So tonight at my Crafty Ladies gathering I was sharing this horrific concept & we started wondering if anyone else could do a remake.
Suggestions for the Sundance Kid included Johnny Depp; we were pretty stuck on Butch though: Richard Gere?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Betsy, how _could_ you add even more queasiness-inducing material to this thread....


Really, Last time I posted that picture I was severely chastised!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> So tonight at my Crafty Ladies gathering I was sharing this horrific concept & we started wondering if anyone else could do a remake.
> Suggestions for the Sundance Kid included Johnny Depp; we were pretty stuck on Butch though: Richard Gere?


Richard Gere is too old and Johnny Depp doesn't have the right physique.

I would suggest reprising the pairing from *The Prestige*: Hugh Jackman as Butch Cassidy and Christian Bale as Sundance. We know they both look good as cowboys: Hugh from *Australia* and Christian from *3:10 to Yuma*. Rachel Weisz could be cast as Etta, although it might be fun to jettison that character completely and make it a gay Butch & Sundance (which has always been a rumor).

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Johnny Depp was just named People Magazine's Sexiest Man Alive.  Just sayin'.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

He's definitely versatile.  I never really thought of him as sexy.

Can he sing?  If he can't sing he's not sexy.  Just sayin'. . . . .


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Johnny Depp was just named People Magazine's Sexiest Man Alive. Just sayin'.
> 
> Betsy


Oh, I think he's plenty sexy, just not the right look for Sundance, imho.

Ann, yes, I think he can sing.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

How about this guy, Ryan Reynolds, 33, for Sundance? I don't think I've ever seen him in anything, so I don't know if he can act...LOL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Matthew McConaughey, 40, as Butch? He has the right color eyes and he is from Texas, so he probably knows how to wear a cowboy hat.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

^^Looks good Leslie, but I don't know anything about his acting either.  What about our other favorite cutie patootie, Matthew Mcconaughey?  I haven't come up with anybody for Cassidy.

LOL - you beat me to it while I was typing!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

crebel said:


> ^^Looks good Leslie, but I don't know anything about his acting either. What about our other favorite cutie patootie, Matthew Mcconaughey? I haven't come up with anybody for Cassidy.
> 
> LOL - you beat me to it while I was typing!


I think Matthew might do quite nicely as Butch...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I think Matthew could do anything quite nicely (insert sighs and drools here)....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, now I have learned that Ryan Reynolds is married to Scarlett Johannsen!

Here's a few more pictures so everyone can weigh in with their opinion re: Sundance.




























Seriously...this...








vs. this?









Anything left to discuss?


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

I think Ryan Reynolds starred in The Proposal with Sandra Bullock...


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Yep, and he was with Hugh in the other Wolverine movie.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jenni said:


> Yep, and he was with Hugh in the other Wolverine movie.


Ah-ha! Well then, we have a natural pairing, don't we? And Scarlet Jo. was in The Prestige with Hugh, and she's married to Ryan, so that's like what...2 degrees of separation or something?

L


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Seriously...this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, *nothing* left to discuss here. Hard to discuss anything when you're utterly speechless.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Nope, *nothing* left to discuss here. Hard to discuss anything when you're utterly speechless.


Really. Tom will regret for the rest of his life jumping on Oprah's couch...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

In other movie news, Jakey-poo...


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Well, now I have learned that Ryan Reynolds is married to Scarlett Johannsen!
> 
> Here's a few more pictures so everyone can weigh in with their opinion re: Sundance.
> 
> ...


Wow, I wouldn't have thought Ryan Reynolds was a candidate until I saw these pictures. Wow. I mean, really. Wow! A little tongue-tied here...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Wow, I wouldn't have thought Ryan Reynolds was a candidate until I saw these pictures. Wow. I mean, really. Wow! A little tongue-tied here...


I know, really. I may have a new hot Hollywood crush. I wonder if The Proposal is out on DVD yet? Off to Netflix...

L


----------

